# My Sq install from Spain



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello my name is Oscar and I write dede Spain. I have long been registered, and I finally have decided to submit my team.

Hope you like.

Sorry for my English, I use the google translator.


components:

Source: Mcintosh MX5000 + Dac mda5000
Woofer: Morel Supreme
Tweeter: Morel Supremo Piccolo
Sub: Coral XL10 + Passive Radiator.
amplifiers:
2 Genesis MiniBlock for woofers.
1 Genesis Class A tweeters.
1 Genesis Dual Mono Extreme sub.

50 mm power wiring fact dividing the mass.
Cable and sub​​-woofers 2 x 4 mm tweeters and media of 2 x 2.5 mm.
All installation wearing snakeskin. The Dynamat soundproofing is improved plates in the front doors on both sides. The battery is an Odyssey PC 1750 and I've made ​​the big three.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

More:


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Morel:


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Dac Mcintohs mda 5000:


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Furniture for amplifiers:

This furniture is not the end, have not had the genesis class A.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Doors:


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

More:


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Subwoofer box:


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

More:


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Tweeters:


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Yotube videos:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX4-nyazftw&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7bbok96Els&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeuSUBaR_98&feature=plcp


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

moving this to the install gallery


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice work, what kind of car is that?

Jay


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very cool build!!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Great build. Very clean looking install, just the way I like it. I also like how far forward you got the tweeters in the pods. That should keep your stage nice and deep.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Beautiful install! You know your way around with glass and body filler, thats for sure!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice work!

I really like the a-pillar install, and tweet location as well.

Great craftsmanship!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

great idea with the door grommet for the speaker wire by the way.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, more photos soon.

I'll try the famous Orion HCCA.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> Nice work, what kind of car is that?
> 
> Jay



Sorry, the car is a minivan.

Photos of renault scenic ii 1.6. Group 2. Www.ecarsflow.com


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Te quedo excelente el trabajo, disfrutalo.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

News:

I am delighted with the sub, which as you know is a coral XL10 + passive radiator. A sub intended quality and that gives your sound passive radiator say "peculiar" or sealed or reflex, but I love.

Following the same line and after reading a lot about my new acquisition'll try the morel last 10 ", not to be confused with the SC line is a tad lower but say they sound very similar but with less need for amplification.

From what I've read of this sub is a subwoofer with a very peculiar sound very well, to the point that either you love it or hate it, there is no middle ground. As I read is a sub with a punch very very dry (if properly amplified), with a very hifi sound, no tail .... slim-the grave, for some people their sound because it does not sound strange to sub, but rather a woofer for speed and precision.

So I think that I liked, no pressure or serious look fat, and I think this sub will give me that. I've also read that needs much chicha to perform well and I think it will give him dmx (official elcertificado genesis in da 1142 watts), the sub asks thousand, it will not be too but I do not look for a huge punch.

In principle a box will Sencillito in dm to see how it behaves, if I see convinces me modify the fiber drawer of coral (and they'll give me the creature needs 35L) and I'll keep it.

From what I read I am convinced that I liked, but it's business as usual until you try ..... I can not say anything certain, the choral ensemble ...... I also like to be a relentless struggle. ....: dale2: but if I get the same result as the roads will soon be an announcement of coral for sale ....... XL10: qmeparto:

I have some photos of the sub:


----------



## rgiorgio (Nov 21, 2012)

Great work with top quality parts. Sounds great.


----------



## IsakJohannessen (May 24, 2011)

Very nice amplifiers. Did you consider mounting them in two rows so they would look like two big ones?


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

IsakJohannessen said:


> Very nice amplifiers. Did you consider mounting them in two rows so they would look like two big ones?


Yes, I thought. But the dma size is a bit larger than the dmx.

For this reason do not place online.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

rgiorgio said:


> Great work with top quality parts. Sounds great.


Thank you very much,


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

new Toy


----------



## Athletestar123 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice build.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you very much, I'm very happy with the result.

Pending test the hss fidelity.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice and clean! Good work!


----------



## diqq80 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice build and nice amps!


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

More progress:


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Modification filters Mundorf supreme. Rate condensers by Mundorf supreme.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Me gusta mucho.


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

looks awesome !!!! great work


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

oscardillo said:


> More progress:


Whoa, this is a phenomenal addition towards your system. I'm glad you shared this with forum. Never heard of PhonoCar till now.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Great stuff, Oscardillo!

Phonocar is a company based in Italy, running since the early '70s with a variety of products. They used to only produce accessories but in the past years they have expanded their catalog quite a bit, ranging from speakers and amps to multimedia HU's and AV stuff.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Whoa, this is a phenomenal addition towards your system. I'm glad you shared this with forum. Never heard of PhonoCar till now.


Well recommend this device when mounting multiple amplifiers.

Adjust the voltage to taste. There is a similar helix house but is more expensive.Helix® - Product Details

PHONOCAR - Car Hi fi Entertainment

Saludos


----------



## dakine (Oct 17, 2006)

Very clean install. I miss my Morel Supremos sometimes.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

It's a good two-way kit, although very expensive. The default bound encounter, is that active woofer does not work well, this kit only works 100% passive. I had a pioneer in active p99 and not quite convince me. Then change by mc and put passive and buff .......... spectacular.


* I'm cloning the passive filter components hihg end. Ire hanging pictures of the process.

Greetings to all.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello I'm adding to pots stage I attach a trailer to this step.

I just bought this tamponade http://www.logitech.com/es-es/supp...llo/IMG_20130820_113338_zps11fc6fc5.jpg[/img]


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Progress craft with passive filters:









resistenze Mundorf:






connettori Mundorf:



Mundorf:


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

req said:


> great idea with the door grommet for the speaker wire by the way.


That caught my eye too. At first I thought hmmm then I thought cool, skip the stupid Molex entirely. Where do you suppose we can get those?


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

More:


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

robtr8 said:


> That caught my eye too. At first I thought hmmm then I thought cool, skip the stupid Molex entirely. Where do you suppose we can get those?



Look for the link and then I hang up.


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice to see this back


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

robtr8 said:


> That caught my eye too. At first I thought hmmm then I thought cool, skip the stupid Molex entirely. Where do you suppose we can get those?


My distributor:

[email protected]


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Detalle de la colocacion y distancia entre bobinas:



Otra mas, falta la carcasa y poco mas :


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome! I just wish I understood what you are talking about. The translation just doesn't click with me. Great job!


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

My new head unit


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

First tests with prior bulbs Hss fidelity. 

Adjustments are not easy.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Very interesting approach on the head unit. Great looking build


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

New drivers:

















Tweeters:









Mids:





Crossovers:


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Those can be very nice drivers. Fiddley as hell to install. Really Really need the Brax amp to make them come alive.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

The genesis III series amps are great, do not think about the brax. 

I'm in love with genesis, give me what I want; naturalness, power and warmth. 

Genesis DMA for mids and tweeters; two miniblock one by woofer.....

Greetings.


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Excellent equipment and skills that just keeps getting better.


----------



## Freijojo (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice works 

You have competitions in spain ?


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Freijojo said:


> Nice works
> 
> You have competitions in spain ?


Thanks freijojo

No, I have not sq competitions in Spain. 

The equipment is for personal use and enjoyment, not for competitions. 

This Saturday we have a concentration in Madrid, I will go. Will hang a picture. 

Greetings.


----------



## Freijojo (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, 
It the same position for us (francia).

Good luck for the next.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Photos of the last concentration in Madrid:

ForoCoches

ForoCoches

ForoCoches

ForoCoches

ForoCoches

ForoCoches

ForoCoches

ForoCoches


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

> No has iniciado sesión o no tienes permiso para acceder a esta página. Esto puede deberse a una de varias razones:
> 1.No has iniciado sesión. Rellena el formulario al pie de esta página e inténtalo de nuevo.
> 2.Puede ser que no tengas suficientes privilegios para acceder a esta página. ¿Estás tratando de editar mensajes de otros usuarios, acceder a funciones administrativas o algún otro sistema privilegiado?
> 3.Si estás tratando de crear un mensaje y no es posible, tu cuenta puede estar esperando activación. Revisa el email y sigue las instrucciones para activar tu cuenta.




installation looks vey good so far!


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

I´m sorry:

I´m sorry


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Love your build! Reminds me of a home audio build. Are you planning to use a dsp at anytime?


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

teldzc1 said:


> Love your build! Reminds me of a home audio build. Are you planning to use a dsp at anytime?


Thank you very much 

For my taste I do not need dsp. All who heard my car in Madrid, were pleasantly surprised. 

I do not support process sound, a passive worked well for me is enough; accompanied by good guidance and installation. 

I have a very realistic sound and analog; rather sacrifice scene and have good timbre. 

Greetings.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I see. Your crossover probably cost as much as a DSP. It is very well built. Would love to hear your car someday. Maybe when I visit Spain in the future.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

I will mount the tweeter morel competition.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

So you're a pure passive enthusiast. Thats a system I'd like to hear.


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

Kazuhiro said:


> So you're a pure passive enthusiast. Thats a system I'd like to hear.


I am a lover of the liability.

This instalation was active, with a pioneer P99RS not enamored me. The sound was not as warm and human, the McIntosh and the passive filter, given that warmth and humanity that I like; sound very analog.

Morel as supreme definitely sound better, it is passive.

I recently tried the morel competition (they were saved), and ohh .... !!!! They are far superior to the piccolo. Improved cleanliness and precision, the top clearly better.

I have to make some new pods, but the effort is worthwhile.

Glad you like my installation.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

LOVE this build. I really like the passive setup too. Wish I could hear it


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of the new morel tweeters?


----------



## eXistence (Aug 5, 2015)

awesome work


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)

After a visit to The Doctor Amp, these are the results.

The Amp Doctor - Servicing your amp!



Genesis miniblock 





La otra miniblock con su certificado.





La clase A



Sus especificaciones 



La dmx con el suyo.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

amp doctor....thumbs up!


----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## oscardillo (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I love that amp rack . Simple!


----------

